# stanley 50 cutters?



## shim20 (1 May 2010)

i got given a stanley 50 but only had i cutter with it, ive been looking and cant find any cutters for sale? will the blades from a 55 fit? many thanks
ben


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 May 2010)

The blades from the Stanley #50 are quite different, both in their length and the way the blade adjuster fits, from those for the Stanley #55, #45 and Record #405.

This picture shows a blade from a Stanley #50 on the left and a Stanley #55/#45/Record #405 on the right







The #55/#45/#405 have a different way of holding the blade, so blades from a Stanley #50 will fit in a #55/#45/#405. However, I don't think the blades from a #55/#45/#405 will fit the Stanley #50. Here are two pictures of a blade from a Stanley #50 fitted to a Stanley #45











Hope this helps.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Vann (2 May 2010)

Hi Shim.

Watch out. There are three different types of cutters for 50 combination planes.

1) Up until 1935 the Stanley 50 had no adjuster, and so the cutters had no grooves in the back. These cutters will not fit the later Stanley 50 unless you have grooves machined into them (it may be possible to remove the adjuster - I don't know, mine is pre-1935).

2) From 1935 the grooves were added (as per Pauls photo).

3) The Record 050, introduced in the 1930s, had a different adjuster. It has a notch in the cutters (very much like the Stanley 45 cutter in Pauls photo BUT on the opposite side). So Record 050 cutters, although the same size as Stanley 50 cutters, will not fit a post 1935 Stanley either.

I don't have a Record 044, but the cutters for this have grooves that LOOK very similar to the later Stanley 50 cutters. Maybe that would allow you to at least get a set of straight (plough) cutters - Ray Iles sell replacement 044 sets. Maybe someone else here can tell you if that will work.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (2 May 2010)

It is fairly easy to grind grooves with a Dremel or small angle grinder with a thin blade. I did this for a Record #044.

Also, you do not actually need the adjuster - you can feed the blades with your fingers.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Vann (2 May 2010)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Also, you do not actually need the adjuster - you can feed the blades with your fingers.


As those of us with pre-adjuster 50s have to do.

Shim, you didn't post whether yours has the adjuster or not.

Cheers, Vann


----------



## jimi43 (3 May 2010)

I have a Stanley 50 in a box with a complete set of cutters.

PM me if you are interested...I have been thinking of selling it for a while...

Cheers

Jim


----------



## shim20 (5 May 2010)

Paul Chapman":bld5y7kx said:


> The blades from the Stanley #50 are quite different, both in their length and the way the blade adjuster fits, from those for the Stanley #55, #45 and Record #405.
> 
> This picture shows a blade from a Stanley #50 on the left and a Stanley #55/#45/Record #405 on the right
> 
> ...




thanks for your help, pitty they wont fit but as i can see from your pictures thats why, thanks all


----------

